# Bread Maker recipes?



## ashwinsmommy (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi everyone!

We use a breadmaker to save money and I would LOVE to make other types of bread (not just the standard white) -it is a Sunbeam 2 lb loaf capacity...

Are all recipes for 2 lb breadmaker's ok to use? Of course on the pamphlet that comes with it says ONLY use their recipes, but I am getting bored!!

Thanks in advance,

Tara


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 11, 2008)

*bread machine apple pie bread*

Allrecipes | Print Recipes


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 11, 2008)

*all kinds of recipes for  bread machine*

Cooks Recipes | Bread Machine Recipes Page 1 at CooksRecipes.com


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 11, 2008)

*another bread machine recipe link*

automatic bread machine recipes, page 1 | abm recipes


----------



## warwick.hoy (Feb 11, 2008)

I found this site on a google search. Seems to be comprehensive.

Bread Maker Recipes

I don't have a bread maker though, so someone might have some better ideas.

I don't to come off as a hater, but bread makers are kinda one note horses to me. Aside for mixing and kneading for you, they do only one thing and that is make bread. This is something I can do with my two hands, a sheet pan (or loaf pan) and an oven. These things serve many other purposes too. The other thing I don't like about bread makers is the amount of space they take up to do only that one thing. 

I will admit that they are a good time saver, but on a day off I enjoy baking, working with my hands. I find kneading bread to be very therapeutic.  It just seems that something is lost when you let a machine do the work for you. If you are alright with this or have a busy lifestyle, then by all means. 

Check out my thread (I'm just getting started on baking) on something that I'm currently working on. I started on this this morning.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f23/alive-56k-warning-43040.html

Also read Alton Brown's "I'm Just Here for More Food" to get a good grasp on methods and you can get that machine off your counter or out of your cupboards for good.


----------



## ashwinsmommy (Feb 11, 2008)

[/quote]...
I don't to come off as a hater, but bread makers are kinda one note horses to me. Aside for mixing and kneading for you, they do only one thing and that is make bread. This is something I can do with my two hands, a sheet pan (or loaf pan) and an oven. These things serve many other purposes too. The other thing I don't like about bread makers is the amount of space they take up to do only that one thing. 

I will admit that they are a good time saver, but on a day off I enjoy baking, working with my hands. I find kneading bread to be very therapeutic.  It just seems that something is lost when you let a machine do the work for you. If you are alright with this or have a busy lifestyle, then by all means. 

Check out my thread (I'm just getting started on baking) on something that I'm currently working on. I started on this this morning.

...
Also read Alton Brown's "I'm Just Here for More Food" to get a good grasp on methods and you can get that machine off your counter or out of your cupboards for good...[/quote]

I Hear ya - but with a 21 mth old running around, this is the only chance I get to bake LOL!


----------



## ashwinsmommy (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks LadyCook! SO I guess it isn't true - just marketing crap that we have to use ONLY certain recipes for each breadmaker then right?


----------



## warwick.hoy (Feb 11, 2008)

[/quote] I Hear ya - but with a 21 mth old running around, this is the only chance I get to bake LOL![/quote]

Most definitely!


----------



## Katie H (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi, ashwinsmommy.  No, don't believe the propaganda that only bread machine recipes should be used in a bread machine.

I've been baking bread for nearly 40 years, first kneading by hand, then using my stand mixer, now using my bread machine.  I don't knead by hand any longer because of arthritis and carpal tunnel in my hands/wrist.

I make all the bread products Buck and I eat...English muffins, hamburger/hot dog buns, sandwich bread, specialty breads, white loaf bread, Italian bread/baguettes, rolls, you name it.  

However, I don't bake my bread products in the bread machine.  I use it almost exclusively to knead the dough and to put it through the first rise.  Once it's risen the first time, I remove it from the machine and shape it into whatever it's supposed to be, then let it rise the last time and bake it in my oven.

Love my bread machines, yes I have two and it's not unusual for both of them to be going at the same time.


----------



## stassie (Feb 11, 2008)

ashwinsmommy said:


> Thanks LadyCook! SO I guess it isn't true - just marketing crap that we have to use ONLY certain recipes for each breadmaker then right?


 
I'm guessing it's just that there's more chance that other recipes won't work as well. 

Or... maybe you could do some damage to the breadmaker by trying to cook too big a loaf in it?

I don't use my breadmaker's recipes - I've long ago adapted them so much they're not the same.


----------



## alisontomsmum (Feb 17, 2008)

> Hear ya - but with a 21 mth old running around, this is the only chance I get to bake LOL


 
i can relate to that!!!!

i use my machine loads for the same reason, but tend to bake in the oven and just use dough cycle.

i have this book and its really good.

Amazon.co.uk: Bread Machine Cookbook: Books: Donna Rathmell German

Its also a myth you cant use freshyeast in bm, just make sure its fully disolved in the water before you add it.


----------

